
A big phone - imartin2k
http://mattgemmell.com/a-big-phone/
======
peterwwillis
Yeah, I can't use a mobile device as a computer. I've tried, it sucks.
Multitasking sucks, its scheduling sucks, its interface sucks. Wireless
attachments suck. Not having buttons or expandable storage or bigger batteries
sucks. What you really want is a tablet computer. It still slightly sucks, but
it's way better than dealing with Android or iOS.

